
I Am Amazon Cog #257 and I Love My Job Here at Amazon.com - smacktoward
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/i-am-amazon-cog-257-and-i-love-my-job-here-at-amazoncom
======
verdverm
Ok, this was actually amusing, thanks for the morning chuckle!

